# Quick! Altneratives to frenuloplasty?



## AAgrippina (Jul 8, 2011)

(Unfortunately I'll have to post this on several boards to get timely advice, so ignore if you've read already =D)

Hi mommas---

My 8.5 year old DS has been referred to a pediatric urologist. At a recent trip to the beach, it seems he got some sand in his foreskin. The irritation made it red and swollen, which prevented him from fully retracting his foreskin and cleaning properly. As a result he developed a yeast infection, which we have cleared up since. Now things are looking much better, but his doc has referred us to a urologist because it appears part of the foreskin is still not retracting fully. The appointment is July 22.

The issue is not necessary the frenulum, on the bottom. It is actually on the top part of the shaft, just where you'd expect to be able to pull the foreskin entire back over the glans. I've read on men's health forums that a combination of stretching and betamethasone cream can be a non-invasive way to cure frenulum breve. But we're not talking about the "little string" on the bottom, more about the top. So I'm not really sure that frenuloplasty would work.

However, I want to come armed with alternatives because in my experience, doctors just like to cut and snip at any chance.







When the problem first appeared DS's doctor immediately said he would need his foreskin "widened"--- when I told him that the foreskin was made to stretch and that cutting it open was dramatic, he called me a minimalist. (ROFL) But we proved that with some cream and stretching, and with the swelling from the irritation going down, DS could actually retract his foreskin. It just isn't retracted as much as the doctor would like. To tell the truth, I know boys retract at various ages, but even to me it doesn't look quite "right" yet.

We're moving to England at the beginning of August and I'm sooooo tempted to let European doctors, who are not afraid of a little foreskin, handle this instead.







But I don't want DS to be compromised in any way by waiting.

Thanks for any help,

Agrippina


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AAgrippina*
> 
> (Unfortunately I'll have to post this on several boards to get timely advice, so ignore if you've read already =D)
> 
> ...


"I want to come armed with alternatives because in my experience, doctors just like to cut and snip at any chance. "









No kidding!! Very sad, but very true. I think your doctor's expectations are out of line with your son's age. You are correct that this is nothing to do with his frenulum. The foreskin is fused to the glans in virtualy all male children. This is natures design to prevent retraction of the foreskin which would allow contaminants to access the preputial space and cause infections. As the child gets older the secretion of hormones gradualy cause the synnechia to break down and release the bond, ultimately allowing full retracton. The timing of this process is hugely variable - anything from enfanthood to teens. If it helps ease your mind, I have a nephew who the doctor was concerned about also, and his foreskin did not fully release until mid teens. You may be interested in reading this: www.cirp.org/library/normal . Your doctor might benefit from reading it also!! I would not keep the appointment. However, if you still have concerns, then a visit to a U.K. doctor, who will likely be much more knowlegable about the intact penis, would be your best bet - as you alluded to anyway!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

There is nothing at all unusual about a spot on the foreskin still being attached once the rest has released. The foreskin dosnt release all at once it is a process that happens over time so for example at 3 completely fused at 6 only fused at a few points etc. So there is no need to go to a urolgist for this IMO because he is normal. If at 16+ he still hasnt released in that area then he can have that little area fixed using local anethetic.

What you described has nothing to do with the frenulum at all it is a remaining normal attachment at the top of the penis and like I wrote above that is perfectly normal to have at your ds's age.


----------



## mn_guy85 (Mar 6, 2009)

I lived in the UK for 2-1/2 years until recently. Just wait and let the NHS doctor take a look. They will know what they're doing. The great thing is there are lots of NHS walk-in centres all over and they don't require an appointment.


----------



## TyrantOfTheWeek (May 25, 2009)

Like I say a lot here...If he can pee, leave it be.


----------



## AAgrippina (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks to all mommas for the advice. We had a hiatus from the internet while we were moving, but per your suggestions we visited the NHS doctor whose response was--- if he can pee and he's not in pain, why would we mess with it? HIGH-FIVE TO EUROPEAN FORESKIN ATTITUDES!

I told her I thought it was a cultural thing, because a large number of male infants are circumcised in the U.S. and doctors aren't used to seeing foreskins. She was shocked. "But why?" she kept asking me.

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I am like the Dr. asking myself "But why" all the time.


----------

